# ootheca and pesticides



## Goddard (Apr 17, 2005)

Is there any way that an ootheca and its eggs be killed or incapable of hatching if exposed to pesticides? I know how sensitve mantid are too them and just curious if ootheca are as well.


----------



## Steve (Apr 18, 2005)

For the eggs within an ooth to be killed by insecticides, they would have to be soaked or completely saturated by them. When pesticides are applied correctly, it's so light of a coating that it's not of much concern for mantid ooths.(not that I use, or condone use of pesticides for any reason) Most insecticides dissipate once they dry or after a light rain. Some chemicals have a residual effect, but rain will render them useless. However, I'm assuming that you are referring to US native species for some reason :? Chinese, European, and Carolina ooths as well as any other cold hardy species have thick protection/insulation. I'm not so sure how tropical species would fare if they were sprayed with insecticides :?: sorry.


----------



## Goddard (Apr 18, 2005)

> For the eggs within an ooth to be killed by insecticides, they would have to be soaked or completely saturated by them. When pesticides are applied correctly, it's so light of a coating that it's not of much concern for mantid ooths.(not that I use, or condone use of pesticides for any reason) Most insecticides dissipate once they dry or after a light rain. Some chemicals have a residual effect, but rain will render them useless. However, I'm assuming that you are referring to US native species for some reason :? Chinese, European, and Carolina ooths as well as any other cold hardy species have thick protection/insulation. I'm not so sure how tropical species would fare if they were sprayed with insecticides :?: sorry.


This answers my question thank you. Chinese ooths


----------

